# First run with dnp



## LeanHerm

So I started my first run with dnp. I'll be honest I was a bit scared to start. Some guys say how horrible it is and all the cons with one pro.  I'm ln my fourth day and it's starting to suck pretty bad.  I've been having some minor headaches and sleeping is starting to suck.  I've been waking up with soaked sheets and found out that I didn't gold bond before work and needless to say herm is walking around today like he took a big one in the ass.  Lol.  It's been in the 20s here temperature wise and figures this Xmas heat wave appears out of nowhere.  It's fuking 60 degrees out. Wtf is this shit?? Being on dnp and being 60 degrees blows pretty bad.   Gym sessions haven't been to bad energy wise but I've been doing some cardio to say the least and I'm pretty much soaked by the time I leave. Well soaked pretty much in two Minutes of starting. Lol the worst thing by far is the bathroom. From forcing water down my throat all day I've been pissibg every 15 minutes.  I'm 6 foot 245 at about who knows body fat cause I'm a fat fuk. Lol if I lose ten of fat and continue to work strong when this Over I should be in good shape come middle of January when I start my cycle of tri blend and var.


----------



## Beefcake

Hang in there bigherm!!!  You can do it.  Just get some rubber sheets....jkg lol.


----------



## LeanHerm

Lol you aren't lying beef. My balls feel like they're in a bowl of warm gravy all the time. Lmao.


----------



## Stevethedream

Herm just sleep in ur underwear and have one of those big standing fans blowing on u all night. This helped BIG TIME for me bud. Seriously! As for the swamp ass during the day........Not even gold bond can fix that problem lol. Hang in there bud and you will definitely see and enjoy the great benefits if this little yellow devil pick f**k they call dnp. Oh yea, keep up the cardio as long as u can because it helps work that much faster and efficient on burning body fat. At least on my last two runs it worked out perfect. Keep hydrated and drink at least two 32 Oz Gatorade a day. Shit taste AMAZING when on dnp lol. Good luck bud and keep us posted. Remember to be safe and follow the required protocols. Big herm my nikka!!!


----------



## NbleSavage

Hang in there, Mate. What kind of dose you running & for how long? You taking your temp each day?


----------



## psizzle_8

Headaches usually mean not enough water, right?

Like they said, hang in there. I'm on day 10. Not super fun but hey, the scale is great motivation.


----------



## Tren4Life

I have a bunch burning a hole in my pocket to Herm. I'll start mine after the new year. 

Good luck brother and stay hydrated.


----------



## LeanHerm

I'm drinking way over a gallon of water everyday. I'm running 250 now and Prob will stay here and just run a low dose for a few weeks.


----------



## Bro Bundy

herm if your already doing it try to do 500mg..It sucks but if your after results 500 will be better obviously.I hated dnp and thought it was a huge waste of time and health..I warned u its gonna suck lol..U bust any neon yellow cum yet? That was the only part of dnp i enjoyed...Feeding a girl some nasty toxic yellow glowing dnp nut was great!


----------



## Bro Bundy

also dont be surprised if u break out in a rash


----------



## MrRippedZilla

psizzle_8 said:


> Headaches usually mean not enough water, right?



Interestingly you can also get the headaches if you drink TOO much water because of the electrolyte depletion this causes - so you need to be careful of not going crazy with the water intake since this can cause more problems than it solves


----------



## NbleSavage

MrRippedZilla said:


> Interestingly you can also get the headaches if you drink TOO much water because of the electrolyte depletion this causes - so you need to be careful of not going crazy with the water intake since this can cause more problems than it solves



THIS strangely enough is true, and I will need more pics of the subject in your avatar please...for science...


----------



## psizzle_8

MrRippedZilla said:


> Interestingly you can also get the headaches if you drink TOO much water because of the electrolyte depletion this causes - so you need to be careful of not going crazy with the water intake since this can cause more problems than it solves



True. Good point. I had a mad headache a few days ago, and I'm approaching 2 gallons a day. All I do is drink water- I'm constantly thirsty! Guess I should keep some Gatorade to swig for my next headache. Hopefully it won't happen bad like that again.


----------



## jyoung8j

Gotta love dnp lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Running DNP through the holidays is pretty ballsy Herm.


----------



## snake

Can't wait to see Herm and Steel in a pose down. Didn't think you guys would ever turn to the BB dark side.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

snake said:


> Can't wait to see Herm and Steel in a pose down. Didn't think you guys would ever turn to the BB dark side.



You've obviously never seen Steel training at home in his pink singlet. He does double bicep shots in the mirror he has hanging in front of his squat rack lol. 

Good luck Herm, I'll be starting a cycle of this up soon myself. A friend asked me about it recently and I said why not lol.


----------



## babyhulk

That stuff made me feel like a 80 year old man going up a flight of stairs, literally trails of sweat around the gym, and yellow fingertips for weeks


----------



## Maintenance Man

babyhulk said:


> That stuff made me feel like a 80 year old man going up a flight of stairs, literally trails of sweat around the gym, and _*yellow fingertips for weeks*_



Why is that?? Were you breaking the caps open?


----------



## babyhulk

It came is tiny crystal shards. Was pretty weary of it at first but from everything I could gather it was almost pure dnp. I weighed it out every day and mixed with water and just slammed it before it could touch my teeth. It stains EVERYTHING


----------



## Maintenance Man

babyhulk said:


> It came is tiny crystal shards. Was pretty weary of it at first but from everything I could gather it was almost pure dnp. I weighed it out every day and mixed with water and just slammed it before it could touch my teeth. It stains EVERYTHING


Ahhh ok, you didn't have them capped then lol


----------



## babyhulk

No haha. I wish. Never again lol. The stuff works but I'm not prepping for anything and can get pretty freaky lean with diet and some yohimbine lol


----------



## LeanHerm

DieYoungStrong said:


> Running DNP through the holidays is pretty ballsy Herm.



Not when you're working 3-11 and can't do any family functions for the hollidays plus this shift I do absolute nothing so it helps lol.


----------



## LeanHerm

I'm on my second day at 500 and I get occasional sweats but I was expecting a lot worse. I'm pretty tolerable to chemicals so maybe that's why. Or another thing I'm fat and sweat all the time anyway so maybe I'm just used to it. But I just left the old mans house and I was sweating my balls off at his house. Does it take a while to build up in your system?


----------



## Stevethedream

Big Herm " You Can Do It"!!!......Now all we need is Maintenance Man to jump back on the yellow devil. Stay strong and make this dnp yo B**** Herm!!!


----------



## Stevethedream

OH YES IT DOES HERM!!! Lol....Once it builds up, trust me you'll know! Just wait until u absolutely soak the bed at night.. Not fun! Good luck brother!


----------



## LeanHerm

Oh I can't wait till it hits. Lol. Not


----------



## Bro Bundy

BigHerm said:


> I'm on my second day at 500 and I get occasional sweats but I was expecting a lot worse. I'm pretty tolerable to chemicals so maybe that's why. Or another thing I'm fat and sweat all the time anyway so maybe I'm just used to it. But I just left the old mans house and I was sweating my balls off at his house. Does it take a while to build up in your system?



not for me.Day 1 was the same as day 12


----------



## Maintenance Man

I remember the awful feeling of dragging myself through day feeling like a bag of smashed assholes. Just sitting on the couch panting like a dog. Then the rash took over. 

Man you guys get me alllllll amped up for round 3.... :32 (6):


----------



## LeanHerm

Well last night sucked a big ole bag of dicks. I
My bed was soaked and insomnia was horrible. It's by far worse then tren.


----------



## Stevethedream

Yea bud hang in there! It sucks big time I know. Its like 10x worse than tren.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Brother Bundy said:


> herm if your already doing it try to do 500mg..It sucks but if your after results 500 will be better obviously.I hated dnp and thought it was a huge waste of time and health..I warned u its gonna suck lol..U bust any neon yellow cum yet? That was the only part of dnp i enjoyed...Feeding a girl some nasty toxic yellow glowing dnp nut was great!



your ****ing nuts  hahaa in a good way of course


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

I don't get it . With a solid diet 12 weeks and serious cardio can't you achieve the same results?  Is it that you can run this shit and not worry about diet and still cut? I just read the horror stories and wonder why go through the pain if you can do it with out poisoning yourself ? The thing that would get me and probably is most of our issue is the experience right? Try everything once I get that and maybe will be why I eventually give it a shot. Good luck herm I hope you hit your goal!


----------



## Bro Bundy

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> your ****ing nuts  hahaa in a good way of course



thank you!


----------



## Stevethedream

Herm I just got done with a 4 day run at 750mg and than followed with 3 days 500mg.........Which equals=.......ABSOLUTE MISERY! I put on 9 lbs on vacation and decided to try and knock it off with this run....Word of advice......DON'T EVER EVER EVER run 750mg. Thank god I was off of work all those days otherwise I would of been completely useless and probably fall over lol. Good luck bud and sweat yo ass off SON!!


----------



## DarksideSix

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I don't get it . With a solid diet 12 weeks and serious cardio can't you achieve the same results?  Is it that you can run this shit and not worry about diet and still cut? I just read the horror stories and wonder why go through the pain if you can do it with out poisoning yourself ? The thing that would get me and probably is most of our issue is the experience right? Try everything once I get that and maybe will be why I eventually give it a shot. Good luck herm I hope you hit your goal!



Because I can lose 20lbs in 12 days and eat whatever the fuk I want.  It's a short term fix.  it's definitely the best fat burner I've ever done but it's not for every day use.  I usually do a Run of DNP right after the first of the year to kick start my weight loss, but then turn to a disciplined diet and workout to finish it off.


----------



## MoneyShot

DarksideSix said:


> Because I can lose 20lbs in 12 days and eat whatever the fuk I want.  It's a short term fix.  it's definitely the best fat burner I've ever done but it's not for every day use.  I usually do a Run of DNP right after the first of the year to kick start my weight loss, but then turn to a disciplined diet and workout to finish it off.



How much DNP do you have to use to be able to eat whatever you want and still lose weight? Also, how many calories do you estimate you're really eating?

I know for me, I have to go on a serious cutting diet on DNP to maximize weight loss.


----------



## LeanHerm

I did my solid two weeks at 500 and it really wasn't that bad.  Last night was my last dose pleb cause I've got some things coming up and would prefer not to be on dnp.  I don't know if my body just reacts good to stuff or maybe I'm not a vagina I don't know. 


Griz it's not a quick fix for guys you got it all wrong.  It's a nice addition to help start up a nice cut or something like that.  I've been doing the eat and get big and get strong mentality for a few years and I'm done with that. I started with a few weeks of this and my diet is on point.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

BigHerm said:


> I did my solid two weeks at 500 and it really wasn't that bad.  Last night was my last dose pleb cause I've got some things coming up and would prefer not to be on dnp.  I don't know if my body just reacts good to stuff or maybe I'm not a vagina I don't know.
> 
> 
> Griz it's not a quick fix for guys you got it all wrong.  It's a nice addition to help start up a nice cut or something like that.  I've been doing the eat and get big and get strong mentality for a few years and I'm done with that. I started with a few weeks of this and my diet is on point.




Let's not get crazy with the cutting. I don't want to see POB go changing your name to LittleHerm...


----------



## LeanHerm

DieYoungStrong said:


> Let's not get crazy with the cutting. I don't want to see POB go changing your name to LittleHerm...


Lol well I don't enjoy being 250lbs.  I'd rather be s solid 230.


----------



## PillarofBalance

BigHerm said:


> Lol well I don't enjoy being 250lbs.  I'd rather be s solid 230.


You are a solid 230 but with 20 pounds of flab on top


----------



## LeanHerm

Hence the dnp pillar.


----------



## DarksideSix

MoneyShot said:


> How much DNP do you have to use to be able to eat whatever you want and still lose weight? Also, how many calories do you estimate you're really eating?
> 
> I know for me, I have to go on a serious cutting diet on DNP to maximize weight loss.



I do 500 a day for 14 days.  I always try and eat as clean as I can but end up caving in to those cravings eventually.  somehow I always want to eat cake.


----------



## LeanHerm

I'm about a little over 36 hours since my last does and it feels good to get a good nights rest but I did notice a little bit of sweats though. I was around 249 when I first started and today I weigh 237?  I know it couldn't of happened that fast already. I know we hold a lot of water but damn


----------



## Stevethedream

Nope bud that sounds about right. The stuff is amazing! Good to see u made it through Herm!


----------



## LeanHerm

Yeah im alive and well. Lol


----------



## Maintenance Man

So what was your total run time and at what dosages?


----------



## LeanHerm

500 for two weeks.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

congrats on the run herm you made it . I am now interested more then ever in giving it a shot twelve pounds in 2 weeks aint bad id like to double that 24in 4 haha I wonder if I can make it that would put me at 212 yikes


----------



## Iron1

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> congrats on the run herm you made it . I am now interested more then ever in giving it a shot twelve pounds in 2 weeks aint bad id like to double that 24in 4 haha I wonder if I can make it that would put me at 212 yikes



I don't see why it's not possible.
It'll come down to your ability to overcome the cravings and your threshold for suffering.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

I'll be putting myself through the suffering after the meet. Can't wait to see how bad it gets :32 (14):


----------



## #TheMatrix

F.ucking masochists


----------



## Bro Bundy

ill never touch that shit again


----------



## Maintenance Man

Iron1 said:


> I don't see why it's not possible.
> *It'll come down to your ability to overcome* the cravings and *your threshold for suffering.*



This right here. Do you like barely being alive and for how long can you bear it?


----------



## weights=life

I will also be giving it a run in hopefully three weeks, waiting on my guy to send some out. Does it completely drain your energy?


----------



## Stevethedream

weights=life said:


> I will also be giving it a run in hopefully three weeks, waiting on my guy to send some out. Does it completely drain your energy?



I guess in my experience it all depends on how much your running or what dosages your at. For me 250mg a day wasn't bad at all. Now 500mg a day definitely caused lathargic in my daily functions. I split my dosages by taking 250mg in the morning and 250mg a couple of hrs b4 goin to bed. But I would definitely recommend u take some type of stimulants while running DNP so u can continue with your daily duties while having some sort of energy to get you through the day. Check out Bronkaid, it's ephedrine dosed at 25 mg a tablet. This definitely helped me out while running dnp. It also helps with breathing issues which u probably will encounter during your work out sessions and cardio if u do it. Also a cup a coffee a day won't hurt to much either. Just remember to drink a lot of liquids especially Gatorade which helped for me, and you should be fine. Enjoy the ride bud and good luck to you.


----------



## LeanHerm

500 wasnt horrible for me. Next time I'm gonna throw in 750 eod to see how it is


----------



## weights=life

Mine are coming in forms of 100mg pills. Gunna start at 400, I can not be lethargic whatsoever in my line of work.


----------



## PillarofBalance

weights=life said:


> Mine are coming in forms of 100mg pills. Gunna start at 400, I can not be lethargic whatsoever in my line of work.


Ghey porn isn't that serious bro...

Start at 200 if it is your first run


----------



## Iron1

I'm just today going into my 4th full week at 750.


----------



## Stevethedream

Ron you are a freaking ANIMAL!!! Keep going strong and make dnp to B****!


----------

